# Tank Busting WWII



## Drone_pilot (Nov 30, 2006)

[SIZE=-1]From recently uncovered materials, a P-47 aircraft strafes and reportedly knocks out a German Tiger *Tank* during the last days of WWII.[/SIZE]

[gvideo]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6635752499311348219[/gvideo]


----------



## Bombardier (Dec 1, 2006)

Excellent video Droney!, I found this one on Google Vids showing German Stugs in action

[GVIDEO]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3803095897296941358[/GVIDEO]


----------



## deepwoods (Dec 1, 2006)

both of you exellent videossalute; solthum 303_no4 uzi, box; sal; laughsol;


----------



## PanzerBob (Jan 30, 2007)

solthum Thanks, never seen the last half of the StuG vid before,  I have to laugh at the pilots' claim that they could bounce bullets under tanks and knock them out. Tanks have armour underneath..  Maybe in his mind, but, most tank "kills" were due to air attacks on combat support vehicles,  No Gas, Bullets or Beans!! No go!!!

Cheers, Bob sal;


----------

